# Ethernet Driver For Packard Bell needed



## Risker (May 25, 2009)

Hi,
Could anyone help me with Ethernet Driver for Packeard Bell? I had to format my computer and now I can't find my setup disk anywhere. I'd be so grateful if I can get this sorted today...ray:


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello,

What model number is the Packard Bell?


----------



## Risker (May 25, 2009)

Hi , 
It's MIT- LYN02. Thanks a lot for response.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Go Here and enter your serial number:

http://support.packardbell.com/uk/


----------

